# Official: Linares vs. Loma, May 12th at MSG



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

***








***
*Lomachenko vs. Linares: Arum on Board, Ready To Negotiate*​_This past weekend, Jorge Linares successfully defended his WBA lightweight title by out-pointing Mercito Gesta at the Forum in Inglewood, California. There are now rumblings of a showdown against two-time champion, Vasyl Lomachenko, who will be moving up to the lightweight division.

After Linares won his fight, Golden Boy Promotions CEO Oscar De La Hoya called on Lomachenko's promoter, Bob Arum of Top Rank, to call him to begin negotiations.

"We're ready, we are ready. Lomachenko vs. Linares is the fight to make, so we must make it. For 2018, our goal is to always make the best fights and that's actually one of them - out of many, so Bob Arum - give me call," De La Hoya said.

So are there negotiations taking place between Golden Boy Promotions and Top Rank?

"The answer is talks haven't started because we have to make sure that Linares - he had a little cut and he hurt his (right) hand a little bit - is 100 percent. It looks like now he'll be 100-percent. It's silly to start talks if we're too optimistic with the physical problems," said Arum to BoxingScene.com.

As for the possible dates, Arum stated - "It would be either April 28th or May 12th. Probably to be sure (of Linares' physical condition), it will be May 12th."_​
So it looks like there's not much to it at the moment but it's a fun fight to think about. Lomachenko moving up a weight class and taking on arguably the number 1 guy without any tune-ups at the weight first would be ridiculously ambititous.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Apparently it isn't ambitious.

This is a guy nobody wants to see move up 2 divisions to fight Manny because they think it would be too one sided.

Good fight though. One of the best that can be made.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

So he chose this route instead of Mikey. Fair enough.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

FloydPatterson said:


> So he chose this route instead of Mikey. Fair enough.


This is actually good because the WBC said a few weeks back Mikey has to face Linares next, so if Loma beats Linares for his titles the WBC will enforce Mikey vs Loma


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> This is actually good because the WBC said a few weeks back Mikey has to face Linares next, so if Loma beats Linares for his titles the WBC will enforce Mikey vs Loma


That is right! Smart thinking man. Loma is about to go on a murderers row at lightweight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

FloydPatterson said:


> That is right! Smart thinking man. Loma is about to go on a murderers row at lightweight


Not sure if he beats Mikey but if he does he deserves all the credit in the world because Mikey is the bigger man, he will go #1 p4p if he beats Mikey for me, I still want him to rematch Salido before he retires properly


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I called it!! Arum will have Loma duck Berchelt. He knows Berchelt is no joke so he took the easier fight in Linares.

Damn you Bob!!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I called it!! Arum will have Loma duck Berchelt. He knows Berchelt is no joke so he took the easier fight in Linares.
> 
> Damn you Bob!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm picking Linares in an upset.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Linares gets the Gary Russel treatment.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> This is actually good because the WBC said a few weeks back Mikey has to face Linares next, so if Loma beats Linares for his titles the WBC will enforce Mikey vs Loma


All roads lead to Garcia vs Lomachenko.

This will be a fun fight if it is made.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BemDr8lnHS5/


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Not only a great fight but a quick turnaround by boxing standards. May 12th will be the weekend following Canelo/GGG so I imagine the replay of that fight will be the lead in for this one. Should be great exposure for both fighters.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Is this HBO or ESPN?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Not only a great fight but a quick turnaround by boxing standards. May 12th will be the weekend following Canelo/GGG so I imagine the replay of that fight will be the lead in for this one. Should be great exposure for both fighters.





bballchump11 said:


> Is this HBO or ESPN?


If it gets made it'd most likely be ESPN according to what Arum has said:

_"Top Rank chairman Bob Arum told ESPN on Monday that talks are underway for them to meet in the main event of a Top Rank ESPN card on either April 28 or May 12 at a site to be determined." 
_​


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> If it gets made it'd most likely be ESPN according to what Arum has said:
> 
> _"Top Rank chairman Bob Arum told ESPN on Monday that talks are underway for them to meet in the main event of a Top Rank ESPN card on either April 28 or May 12 at a site to be determined."
> _​


Good that's best exposure for this fight. Although the production quality will be better on HBO.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I would have liked to see Loma take on Berchelt. This is a very good fight, though. The size difference may determine a the iutcome of this fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> If it gets made it'd most likely be ESPN according to what Arum has said:
> 
> _"Top Rank chairman Bob Arum told ESPN on Monday that talks are underway for them to meet in the main event of a Top Rank ESPN card on either April 28 or May 12 at a site to be determined."
> _​


Wow. Really nice fight for ESPN. I was making an assumption in my post. Typically the week after a PPV, HBO does the replay leading into a fight.

Hopefully this doesn't mean competing cards again. I'm getting tired of that bs. No cards for 2-3 weeks then 2 cards on at the same time smdh.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Linares' post is a little drowned out by the ridiculous avalanche of hashtags, but he says:

"#KingJorge is waiting for you at 135. @lomachenkovasiliy your dad named you right, because you are vaSilly for wanting this fight."


__
http://instagr.am/p/BemJ5hfhWxa/


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I would have liked to see Loma take on Berchelt. This is a very good fight, though. The size difference may determine a the iutcome of this fight.


It won't. Linares will be totally outboxed and either quit or get stopped late.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mikey is salty


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958744005700800512


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mikey is salty
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958744005700800512


I thought Mikey turned down the Linares fight months ago?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I thought Mikey turned down the Linares fight months ago?


He did, but he wanted to fight him after Lipinets. He got offered more for the Lipinets fight


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He did, but he wanted to fight him after Lipinets. He got offered more for the Lipinets fight


He shouldn't be too bothered then should he? Surely he can get the winner if this fight happens.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> He shouldn't be too bothered then should he? Surely he can get the winner if this fight happens.


Yeah idk what his problem is. If anything, this makes his plans even easier.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is the fight I wanted to see, they're both closer in size and Linares is more exciting than Mikey imo


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Mikey is salty
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958744005700800512


Yeah fuck off Mikey. You had your chance.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*February 9th*: *Bob Arum targeting May 12th for Vasyl Lomachenko vs. Jorge Linares*

_"Talks continue between representatives of Vasyl Lomachenko and Jorge Linares, and while things aren't finalized yet, Lomachenko promoter Bob Arum has his eyes on a May 12th showdown at Madison Square Garden. Should the fight fall through, he also has a replacement foe in mind: Ray Beltran, who fights Paulus Moses for the vacant WBO lightweight title next week.

Next to a unification bout with Miguel Berchelt or the dream matchup with Mikey Garcia, Linares (44-3, 27 KO) is one of the most appealing matchups out there for Lomachenko (10-1, 8 KO), who has looked more or less invincible since losing to Orlando Salido in what was less a boxing match and more a gauntlet of testicular endurance."_​
*February 11th*: *WBC Prez is Firm: Mikey Garcia Must Fight Jorge Linares Next
*
_"This past week it was reported that a deal was imminent for WBO super featherweight champ Vasyl Lomachenko and WBA lightweight champ Jorge Linares to square off. However, Linares also holds the position as WBC Diamond champion and had been ordered to face Mikey Garcia, who also holds a WBC title at that same weight, after both champions had a voluntary defense.

In January, WBC president Mauricio Sulaiman told Boxing Scene: "Champion Mikey Garcia received special permission to fight over the weight in February in a WBC special event. WBC diamond champion Jorge Linares will defend his championship in January. Both champions will fight each other immediately after their bouts."

Linares did his part by winning in his matchup with Marcito Gesta last month, while Garcia's fight against Sergey Lipnets was postponed until March 10th.

The news of a potential Linares - Lomachenko fight wasn't lost on Sulaiman who reiterated to me that the mandatory order was still in effect when I asked him about it via twitter: "Yes that is correct , the WBC has mandated the fight , if GarcÌa wins March 10 then next fight must be GarcÌa vs Linares.""_​
*February 13th*: *Golden Boy Prez: May 12 is NOT Good For Lomachenko-Linares*

_"Eric Gomez, the president of Golden Boy Promotions, has confirmed to BoxingScene.com that Top Rank reached out to them regarding a possible fight between WBA lightweight titlist Jorge Linares and current WBO super featherweight champion Vasyl Lomachenko, who will be moving up to 135-pounds.

Top Rank's CEO Bob Arum, who handles Lomachenko, told BoxingScene that he wants the date of May 12, on ESPN.

"May 12th is an extraordinarily important date for ESPN programming. It's right in the middle of the basketball playoffs," Arum said...But Gomez indicates that he's more than happy to make that deal - but not on the requested date of May 12.

"I was contacted for the first time by Carl Moretti (V.P. of Boxing Operations for Top Rank)..."The first thing I asked him was, 'What's the date you guys are contemplating' and he said, 'May 12th'. I said, 'That's not going to work. We'll fight any other date - except May 12th. We already have plans for May 12th.'"

Asked if another date in the summer might work, Gomez stated - "I would love to do the fight direct, I would love to do the fight in late May or June. I don't know what dates they have but late May or June we're open to. But going into the summer, look, Linares wants to fight Mikey Garcia, too. So if Mikey comes to the plate we have to consider him."_​


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like Linares is plan A and Beltran is plan B. Either way it looks like Lomachenko is moving straight up to 135. It's a shame because I would rather see a unification at 130 between Loma and Berchelt than a plan-B-settling-into-the-division fight against Beltran at 135. I would have though the Berchelt fight would be easy to make too. Shame.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Arum has gone all-in with ESPN it looks like. What are all his fighters going to do through the early summer? They're arguing over dates that they know aren't doable and then going back with their arms out saying "well we tried". C'mon, I don't see why even getting to the table is so hard...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Lomachenko-Linares: Arum, Gomez Trade Words - No Date Budge*​_
So this much is clear: Vasyl Lomachenko will be performing at the Madison Square Garden on May 12th. The question is whether Top Rank has moved on from trying to get WBA lightweight titlist, Jorge Linares, as the dance partner.

Top Rank and Golden Boy Promotions have come to an impasse over the date because HBO will be replaying the pay-per-view bout between Gennady Golovkin and Saul Alvarez (which takes place on May 5th), along with another live fight which will be promoted by Golden Boy.

Bob Arum, the founder of Top Rank told BoxingScene.com - "*There's no hurry but obviously Lomachenko's fighting at Madison Square Garden on May 12th and we'll have an opponent in due time. He's coming back to the United States in a week and we'll take it from there but definitely we're going May 12th.*"

Then Arum added - "*Linares has sent Golden Boy letters threatening a lawsuit. Maybe it can be resolved, maybe it can't be resolved. I don't want to abandon Linares in mid-stream until we realize it can't get done.*"

Which Eric Gomez, the president of Golden Boy Promotions, categorically denies.

''*It's clear that Bob is desperate to get Lomachenko a real opponent but instead of playing games he should pick up the phone and call me and actually represent his fighter like a real promoter,'*' Gomez responded.

''*For the record we have not received a letter.*"

Gomez reiterated - "*May 12th is not going to happen. We told Arum - and we made it very clear - if he wants to do it on HBO, no problem. HBO's willing to buy the fight. If he wants to do it on ESPN it has to be another date.*"

Last year Top Rank entered into an exclusive agreement with ESPN to broadcast their fights.

Arum has made it clear that he believes HBO Sports led by Peter Nelson helped kill this match-up for May 12th on ESPN. When asked if he believes this will be a continuing pattern, he said - "*I can't answer for that. I just know that Nelson is skating on very thin ice in his own pond and he better watch his step. That's all I've got to say.*"_​


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

So Garcia-Linares is next after March 10th, and Lomachenko _may_ fight Beltran? Do Top Rank and Golden Boy they think they're going to get step aside money from Garcia to make Lomachenko Linares? WBC seems to be pretty set on Garcia vs Linares after Mikey defends...


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Lomachenko needs to be fighting 3 times per year, he is 30, and we don't want to see his prime years wasted with just a handful of fights.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Strike said:


> Lomachenko needs to be fighting 3 times per year, he is 30, and we don't want to see his prime years wasted with just a handful of fights.


I was thinking this the other day too. May 12th never should have been a date Arum was looking at. Loma should have beeb out no later than early to mid-April.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> I was thinking this the other day too. May 12th never should have been a date Arum was looking at. Loma should have beeb out no later than early to mid-April.


Exactly. It's ridiculous to be approaching the half way point of the year before having him fight for the first time in the year. He is 30, he is an unreal talent, but we might only get 4 or 5 more fights of him at his peak.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Arum has gone all-in with ESPN it looks like. What are all his fighters going to do through the early summer? They're arguing over dates that they know aren't doable and then going back with their arms out saying "well we tried". C'mon, I don't see why even getting to the table is so hard...


Bro is this the longest post you've ever made?

(I agree btw)


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Bro is this the longest post you've ever made?
> 
> (I agree btw)


No. This may be...
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...top-5-look-like-now.93373/page-2#post-2914133

You made a similar comment then...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> No. This may be...
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...top-5-look-like-now.93373/page-2#post-2914133
> 
> You made a similar comment then...


Oh shit :lol: Good stuff.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

You ain't beating Loma right now. He's the baddest thing on wheels.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Jorge Linares-Vasiliy Lomachenko still possible if start time moved up*​_
The Jorge Linares-Vasiliy Lomachenko fight ain't dead yet. Two weeks ago, the fight, one of the most attractive potential pairings in boxing, looked to be all but dead when Golden Boy Promotions, which is the American promoter for lightweight world champion Linares, and Top Rank, which represents pound-for-pound king and junior lightweight world champion Lomachenko, reached an impasse.

Top Rank and Golden Boy have long been rivals, but they had agreed to terms for the fight to be promoted by Top Rank. The one issue holding up the deal was the date.

Top Rank intended to put the fight on ESPN on its May 12 date at Madison Square Garden in New York. However, Golden Boy is staging an HBO card on the same night...

...But in recent days, the sides have come up with a possible solution that would allow both events to take place on May 12.

"*We have reached out to executives at ESPN to see if they would be willing to move up the start time for the Linares-Lomachenko card so it doesn't interfere with the HBO telecast, and they told us they are considering it,*" Golden Boy president Eric Gomez told ESPN on Wednesday. "*We're doing our part so that we can try to make this fight. We know it's a big fight and we want to give the fans the fights that they want. So let's have a really great fight and a great day of boxing on the two biggest platforms for boxing, which is ESPN and HBO. ESPN loves the idea and said they're considering it, so we are hopeful we can work it out.*"

The usually talkative Bob Arum, Top Rank's chairman, declined to discuss the situation other than to tell ESPN, "*No comment, but what Eric said is not inaccurate.*"

No ESPN executives could be reached for comment about the situation._​
Well this looks promising!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the best fight that can happen next at 135 so I hope common sense prevails.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Nothing new reported over the last few days which I actually think might be a good sign. Hoping it's just the calm before the announcement (as there was with Rigo). If this fight is going to happen on May 12th then they will have to announce it very soon.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sign the contract big boy, sign the contract


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Linares gonna need some of that Clenelo meat for this fight. @Doc @Pedrin1787


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Linares gonna need some of that Clenelo meat for this fight. @Doc @Pedrin1787


:lol::yep:thumbsup


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Linares gonna need some of that Clenelo meat for this fight. @Doc @Pedrin1787


Hey if it really makes that much of a difference I'm surprised fighters all over the world aren't setting up shop in Mexico to take advantage of a natural clenbuterol source.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Hey if it really makes that much of a difference I'm surprised fighters all over the world aren't setting up shop in Mexico to take advantage of a natural clenbuterol source.


Haha...no doubt

I mean most of the whole general public must be loaded on Clen down there...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972869881891901440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972930849770360833


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972869881891901440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972930849770360833


Fuck yeah


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cheering! Great fight 

Linares has some huge rock melons. Have to give him that. He wont be quitting


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972869881891901440
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972930849770360833


Not a real source


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972922115283329024


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

Goldenboy President confirms its not a done deal


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I am super excited at the prospect of this fight happening. I am sure that Lomachenko wins this fight convincingly, but I haven't made my mind up if he will stop him or not. Linares is a tough cookie and if he does get stopped, I believe it will be by cuts. Either way, this will be a great match-up! This will be Lomachenko's first chance to win a lineal championship.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Likely this will be an ESPN ppv fight. Other than Berchelt, this is the only good fight for Lomachenko from 130-135 (not counting Mikey).


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Hey if it really makes that much of a difference I'm surprised fighters all over the world aren't setting up shop in Mexico to take advantage of a *natural* clenbuterol source.


"Natural" you say? So Mexican cows naturally produce more clen than other cows?:lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> "Natural" you say? So Mexican cows naturally produce more clen than other cows?:lol:


Obvoiusly not, cattle ranchers dgaf though.

I'm just saying if its such a difference maker Linares can make a quick stop there to ingest some.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Shame its not in the UK with Linares being quite popular here.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

So it's not official yet?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

LiL Boosie said:


> Goldenboy President confirms its not a done deal


Let's pump the brakes on your pessimism.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

_The Jorge Linares-Vasiliy Lomachenko fight is a done deal for May 12 at New York's Madison Square Garden, a source with knowledge of the contract signing told ESPN. Linares (44-3, 27 KOs) will defend his lightweight world title against pound-for-pound king and junior lightweight champion Lomachenko (10-1, 8 KOs), who will move up in weight seeking to win a title in his third division in the fight that Top Rank will promote as part of its deal with ESPN. Many didn't think the fight would be made because of the bitter rivalry between Top Rank and Linares co-promoter Golden Boy Promotions. But they got it done and the contract between the promoters was signed Monday afternoon after ESPN agreed to move up the start time of the boxing event to 8 p.m. ET so as not to overlap with the Golden Boy event that will air on HBO at approximately 10 p.m. ET. The sides agreed on the money a couple of weeks ago but it was a deal-breaker for Golden Boy if the ESPN show conflicted with its HBO card._​
Dan Rafael also reporting that its a done deal


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

It's on!!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going with Lomachenko via a clear, decisive decision.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Ring Magazine reporting too.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice. I voted T/KO but a decision win for Loma is just as, if not more, likely. It's unrealistic to expect him to continue this RTD streak.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Ring Magazine reporting too.


Why are they relying on a source close to the deal of it's gonna be for the ring championship? Surely they're part of it :lol:


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

lomachenko decision but linares makes him work for it


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

nuclear said:


> lomachenko decision but linares makes him work for it


Does that actually mean anything or are people just used to posting it?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweet Pea said:


> Does that actually mean anything or are people just used to posting it?


means linares will land some punches you dont usually see loma getting hit with. he'll make it competitive


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

@JorgeLinares: #trainingcamp #narita #japon #may12 #LinaresLomachenko

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973858301279592448


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Linares has a pretty big reach advantage, which will help, but I don't think he has 1-punch power, which is probably needed against the insanely elusive Loma.

Also, Linares got hit way too much against Campbell. That doesn't bode well, stepping into the ring with the current RTD king.
Linares seems pretty tough, though, so it could at the least be a very entertaining fight.


Gun-to-my-head, I think Linares' toughness & aggressive nature will be his undoing. 
Late round TKO for Lomachenko.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Big linares fan hope he puts on a spectacular performance as usual


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Linares by WIDE UD maybe late stoppage, Loma cannot box. No power. Poor footwork and head movement. Yes fast hands but no ring IQ. Linares is the best middleweight in the world and he's about to show it against Loma who might struggle to make 160. Hopefully winner faces GGG Saunders winner.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight to solidify Lomachenko as the undisputed pound for pound number one. Moving up another weight division to beat a legit world class guy in Linares. By itself a better win than anything on Crawford’s resume.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Doug Fischer's, of Ring magazine, prediction:

_As good as Linares is - and the 32-year-old veteran is battle tested and immensely talented - if the Venezuelan were to beat Lomachenko it would send shockwaves through the sport. That's how high the boxing world is on the wizardly southpaw from Ukraine.

And as much as I love Linares, I favor THE RING/BWAA's 2017 Fighter of the Year to outpoint the globe-trotting three-division beltholder. However, I agree with you that it's a very interesting matchup (and I think it's safer for him than his other "Dream Fight" against Mikey Garcia). When you factor Linares' hand speed, lateral movement and slight reach advantage with the fact that Lomachenko is coming up in weight and does not possess one-punch KO power (even at 126 pounds), it's not hard to envision a potentially frustrating night for the pound-for-pound rated boxer. Linares is going to show Lomachenko moves and ring generalship that recent opponents - such as Rocky Martinez, Nicholas Walters, Jason Sosa and Miguel Marriaga - simply did not possess, and he's got the size and activity that Rigondeaux lacked.

Of course, Linares, who appears to be slowing down in recent fight, has struggled with southpaws in the past and Lomachenko is by far the most skilled and talented boxer he's faced, so both have their work cut out for them on May 12._​


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Loma won me as a fan. I'll watch, if someone reminds me that weekend


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

#prayforlinares

Go fundme page coming soon

Thoughts and prayers


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

UK fight fan said:


> Linares by WIDE UD maybe late stoppage, Loma cannot box. No power. Poor footwork and head movement. Yes fast hands but no ring IQ. Linares is the best middleweight in the world and he's about to show it against Loma who might struggle to make 160. Hopefully winner faces GGG Saunders winner.


:lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> #prayforlinares
> 
> Go fundme page coming soon
> 
> Thoughts and prayers


Hooky, you're worried about Jorge when your Horny is gonna get the beating of his life?

You need to do something mate. Crawford even pushed back the date to give you extra time.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> #prayforlinares
> 
> Go fundme page coming soon
> 
> Thoughts and prayers


Great picture.

This is a winnable fight for Linares. I'm still picking Loma to get a very hard fought dec. but Linares will be in it all the way.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

https://www.boxingscene.com/top-rank-on-making-deal-with-golden-boy-loma-linares--126426


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Promoted by Top Rank, in association with Golden Boy Promotions, Teiken Promotions, and Madison Square Garden, tickets will go on sale to the general public at 12 p.m. EST on Friday, March 23. Priced at $506, $406, $306, $206, $106, and $56, including facility fees, tickets can be purchased at the Madison Square Garden Box Office, all Ticketmaster outlets, Ticketmaster charge by phone (866-858-0008), and online at ticketmaster.com and MSG.com.

https://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-vs-jorge-linares-ticket-information--126419


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Votes Loma by to think he has a few hard rounds but grinds him down and stops him late.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Promoted by Top Rank, in association with Golden Boy Promotions, Teiken Promotions, and Madison Square Garden, tickets will go on sale to the general public at 12 p.m. EST on Friday, March 23. Priced at $506, $406, $306, $206, $106, and $56, including facility fees, tickets can be purchased at the Madison Square Garden Box Office, all Ticketmaster outlets, Ticketmaster charge by phone (866-858-0008), and online at ticketmaster.com and MSG.com.
> 
> https://www.boxingscene.com/lomachenko-vs-jorge-linares-ticket-information--126419


Finally its official! It was getting on my nerves that no one was making an official announcement.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Finally its official! It was getting on my nerves that no one was making an official announcement.


Ticket prices aren't bad either, if I had any desire to go to New York this year it'd be planned around this.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ticket prices aren't bad either, if I had any desire to go to New York this year it'd be planned around this.


I'm thinking of going. Let me know if you do.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'm thinking of going. Let me know if you do.


Definitely, still trying to sort out my May. Canelo in Vegas, Lomachenko in NY and TDE is having a concert here same day as Canelo-GGG. :sad5

Me and my lady need to get out to NY one of these years though, it'll definitely be planned around a fight and I'll for sure hit you up beforehand.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

This will be a great benchmark to see ahere Loma is. His only loss in the ams was to someone who could box on the outside and Linares can definitely do that


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> This will be a great benchmark to see ahere Loma is. His only loss in the ams was to someone who could box on the outside and Linares can definitely do that


What was his name?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> What was his name?


Albert Selimov.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

A Vasya Darkly

__
http://instagr.am/p/BgjWxmbHclr/


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> This will be a great benchmark to see ahere Loma is. His only loss in the ams was to someone who could box on the outside and Linares can definitely do that


Eh? Vasyl fought many talented outboxers in the ams, and I wouldn't even necessarily class Selimov as such. Nothing like Linares or your standard long distance fighters whatsoever. Or even standard boxer-punchers. He was a stylistic foil to most types, not just Lomachenko. A slick but unorthodox, looping puncher with great natural timing. Could fight both as a pressure fighter or off the ropes. An excellent and very difficult to pin down all-around boxer, really. Linares is far more basic and predictable.

Loma's second fight against Yasniel Toledo would be more fitting for your case. Loma dominated him the first go-around, but Toledo made things a lot more difficult in the rematch, utilizing his length to much greater effect, particularly with looping his wiry right hook to the body in close, and firing straight punches up top when Loma would create distance to reset.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/exclusive-jorge-linares-splits-from-trainer-ismael-salas/


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/exclusive-jorge-linares-splits-from-trainer-ismael-salas/


Mixed messages while reading through that.

At first I thought Salas was put in a tough position as the result of conflicting geographical commitments because of him training Haye in London and Linares preferring to train in Japan.

But then he drops that he doesn't think they'll work again in the future at all so it's obviously more than just a temporary professional divergence.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> This will be a great benchmark to see ahere Loma is. His only loss in the ams was to someone who could box on the outside and Linares can definitely do that


I wouldn't take that as a blueprint for anything. Lomachenko was forced to jump up a weight division at 17 years old, and Lomachenko fought in a different style than these days. He was sloppy in that fight as well, and still the scoring was a bit suspect.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> What was his name?


It was avenged twice. But fighters that are willing to use their range and spoil can stop him looking electric. Though from the Rigo fight it seems he's had enough of waiting for refs to intervene in spoiling post Salido


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm a Linares fan.
Not sure if it was mentioned, but no way his face stands up to Loma. IF Demarco could rip him up in the last few, I expect Loma to do worse.


Linares comes out fast as usual, throwing his patented- tripled up combos. Then out a nowhere he will look like he has been bludgeoned.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


So is this PPV? Someone posted, or I read, that they wanted 3 PPVs this year.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> So is this PPV? Someone posted, or I read, that they wanted 3 PPVs this year.


ESPN.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> ESPN.


I don't know how they were saying it, but they were supposed to do ESPN PPVs.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I don't know how they were saying it, but they were supposed to do ESPN PPVs.


Fuck that noise. They better not try some shit like that.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

It’s a PPV worthy fight. The pound for pound champ moving up a weight division to fight the champ. Linares will be the biggest guy Lomachenko has been up against since Salido. Linares is no joke, Mikey Garcia ran away from that fight for a reason. I’m not as confident for Loma as I would be if he was facing Garcia. And Loma isn’t a 135 pound fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BhstecJHt0l/

Loma working hard in strength and conditioning prime of his life


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> It's a PPV worthy fight


Not in this day and time it's not. Times changed...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a hell of a fight. The two best combination punchers in the sport. I wouldn’t be surprised to see Lomachenko go down in this fight, he is now putting himself at a physical disadvantage against a guy with serious skills.
I know that Mikey Garcia is a step down for both guys after this fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Going to be a great fight. I think the first half is incredibly close with Linares length and speed giving Loma fits. Ultimately I think Loma is more versatile and makes better adjustments and carries a decision by winning most of the second half.

I think this has the potential to be the best fight of the year on many levels; a combination of action and technique.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> This is a hell of a fight. The two best combination punchers in the sport. I wouldn't be surprised to see Lomachenko go down in this fight, he is now putting himself at a physical disadvantage against a guy with serious skills.
> I know that Mikey Garcia is a step down for both guys after this fight.


You're a really weird guy. Mayweather, Duran, Pacquiao, etc are chump change for Loma, but Linares and a rematch with Russell Jr. are pretty much toss-ups?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> This is a hell of a fight. The two best combination punchers in the sport. I wouldn't be surprised to see Lomachenko go down in this fight, he is now putting himself at a physical disadvantage against a guy with serious skills.
> I know that Mikey Garcia is a step down for both guys after this fight.


Mentall illness is real, go see someone


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> You're a really weird guy. Mayweather, Duran, Pacquiao, etc are chump change for Loma, but Linares and a rematch with Russell Jr. are pretty much toss-ups?


What are you comparing here? Legacies, reputations or specific match ups taking the pertinent variables into account? Lomachenko has ease with prime Floyd, has a competitive fight with prime Pac, maybe loses to prime Duran. Lomachenko is still the most complete fighter to ever live, and the GOAT. You're a really simple guy if you think I'm comparing Linares to Mayweather in anyway.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Mentall illness is real, go see someone


What do you disagree with? Let me know and I can break it down for you so you can understand. Or are you a blind Mikey Garcia fan? If so I probably can't help you.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> What do you disagree with? Let me know and I can break it down for you so you can understand. Or are you a blind Mikey Garcia fan? If so I probably can't help you.


You need help, log off and find it


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What are you comparing here? Legacies, reputations or specific match ups taking the pertinent variables into account? Lomachenko has ease with prime Floyd, has a competitive fight with prime Pac, maybe loses to prime Duran. Lomachenko is still the most complete fighter to ever live, and the GOAT. You're a really simple guy if you think I'm comparing Linares to Mayweather in anyway.


The styles don't matter a goddamn bit in a case like this. The class of the fighter does. Mayweather is on a different planet to someone like Linares.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What are you comparing here? Legacies, reputations or specific match ups taking the pertinent variables into account? Lomachenko has ease with prime Floyd, has a competitive fight with prime Pac, maybe loses to prime Duran. Lomachenko is still the most complete fighter to ever live, and the GOAT. You're a really simple guy if you think I'm comparing Linares to Mayweather in anyway.


Wow.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I agree with Dealt_With about Linares. When watching Linares, boxing expert Emmanuel Steward said,

"This seems to be one of the most fantastic boxers I have ever seen in my life"

and

"As far as all around coordination and balance, Linares is one of the best I ever saw"


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree with Dealt_With about Linares. When watching Linares, boxing expert Emmanuel Steward said,
> 
> "This seems to be one of the most fantastic boxers I have ever seen in my life"
> 
> ...


As I recall, that was on a PPV undercard and it may have been the first time he had seen him live...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> As I recall, that was on a PPV undercard and it may have been the first time he had seen him live...


Probably was but it was no hyperbole. I know Linares went on to get stopped in that exact same fight, but these characteristics are true


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree with Dealt_With about Linares. When watching Linares, boxing expert Emmanuel Steward said,
> 
> "This seems to be one of the most fantastic boxers I have ever seen in my life"
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> The styles don't matter a goddamn bit in a case like this. The class of the fighter does. Mayweather is on a different planet to someone like Linares.


I got banned for talking about Lomachenko, apparently I'm not allowed to calmly and logically defend my position when it comes to the topic of Lomachenko, it upsets too many dummies on here.
What about Linares compared to Maidana, or Castillo, or DLH? Guys who beat Mayweather? What about lesser guys like Judah, Corley, Cotto, Mosley and Augustus who damaged Floyd? What about all the guys Floyd lost rounds too?
I wouldn't be surprised to see this version of Linares beat Floyd at 135.

My apologies for all this toxic Lomachenko talk, I will leave it alone now. The truth I talk is evidently toxic to the emotional stability of people on here who like to tongue Floyd's asshole. I'm right about this, like I've always been about Lomachenko. You bunch of dumb ******* who know nothing about boxing. The mods here are a group of bitches who can't handle reading something they disagree with. Pathetic cowards, this place doesn't deserve someone of my honesty and intellect.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Probably was but it was no hyperbole. I know Linares went on to get stopped in that exact same fight, but these characteristics are true


that was later fight where he lost, i remember Steward marveling over him that night. in context it was more about them not expecting much out of the main event that night, but i digress...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I got banned for talking about Lomachenko, apparently I'm not allowed to calmly and logically defend my position when it comes to the topic of Lomachenko, it upsets too many dummies on here.
> What about Linares compared to Maidana, or Castillo, or DLH? Guys who beat Mayweather? What about lesser guys like Judah, Corley, Cotto, Mosley and Augustus who damaged Floyd? What about all the guys Floyd lost rounds too?
> I wouldn't be surprised to see this version of Linares beat Floyd at 135.
> 
> My apologies for all this toxic Lomachenko talk, I will leave it alone now. The truth I talk is evidently toxic to the emotional stability of people on here who like to tongue Floyd's asshole. I'm right about this, like I've always been about Lomachenko. You bunch of dumb ******* who know nothing about boxing. The mods here are a group of bitches who can't handle reading something they disagree with. Pathetic cowards, this place doesn't deserve someone of my honesty and intellect.


Then leave...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree with Dealt_With about Linares. When watching Linares, boxing expert Emmanuel Steward said,
> 
> "This seems to be one of the most fantastic boxers I have ever seen in my life"
> 
> ...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Lomachenko: Gervonta Davis never been in a main event, how can he want PPV with me?!*


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> *Lomachenko: Gervonta Davis never been in a main event, how can he want PPV with me?!*


Should have been the main event instead of Broner his last fight..


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I got banned for talking about Lomachenko, apparently I'm not allowed to calmly and logically defend my position when it comes to the topic of Lomachenko, it upsets too many dummies on here.
> What about Linares compared to Maidana, or Castillo, or DLH? Guys who beat Mayweather? What about lesser guys like Judah, Corley, Cotto, Mosley and Augustus who damaged Floyd? What about all the guys Floyd lost rounds too?
> I wouldn't be surprised to see this version of Linares beat Floyd at 135.
> 
> My apologies for all this toxic Lomachenko talk, I will leave it alone now. The truth I talk is evidently toxic to the emotional stability of people on here who like to tongue Floyd's asshole. I'm right about this, like I've always been about Lomachenko. You bunch of dumb ******* who know nothing about boxing. The mods here are a group of bitches who can't handle reading something they disagree with. Pathetic cowards, this place doesn't deserve someone of my honesty and intellect.


LOL, you honestly read like a sociopath.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Should have been the main event instead of Broner his last fight..


Why? Because he fought an out of shape, underweight opponent who was coming off a loss?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Should have been the main event instead of Broner his last fight..


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I want to believe that Linares will put up a fight, but I don't think his paper skin will hold up


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I want to believe that Linares will put up a fight, but I don't think his paper skin will hold up


I think he'll give us a few REALLY entertaining rounds, but only an idiot would actually put money on him.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Jorge doesn’t win a round imo


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

This is a decent fight on paper but the poll is 30-0 in Lomas favour.makes it look like a complete mismatch.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Chatty said:


> This is a decent fight on paper but the poll is 30-0 in Lomas favour.makes it look like a complete mismatch.


It's a complete mismatch, just like Garcia-Linares would have been a complete mismatch.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> It's a complete mismatch, just like Garcia-Linares would have been a complete mismatch.


You haven't voted. What's your pick for the result?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Strike said:


> You haven't voted. What's your pick for the result?


Linares lost 4 rounds to Campbell. He's been stopped numerous times. He's one paced and easy to hit. Lomachenko, who many here consider to be a boxing savant, SHOULD be beating him very very easily. And a win does nothing for his p4p credentials.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Linares lost 4 rounds to Campbell. He's been stopped numerous times. He's one paced and easy to hit. Lomachenko, who many here consider to be a boxing savant, SHOULD be beating him very very easily. And a win does nothing for his p4p credentials.


Thanks for not answering the question at all. What is your prediction?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Strike said:


> Thanks for not answering the question at all. What is your prediction?


Linares by late stoppage.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Linares by late stoppage.


Cool, cheers.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Strike said:


> Cool, cheers.


For the purposes of continuing the streak, I might add.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> For the purposes of continuing the streak, I might add.


To me...it is not a great fight, but yes it adds to his p4p standing, because it would be a third world title at a third weight. When does winning a world title at another weight not add to standing?

Crawford is the number 1 based pretty much off the number of divisions and belts he has won...it's not off any elite level wins. Gamboa and Postol are his best wins...very good wins, but not special. But winning world titles at two weights, and unifying the division puts him at number 1.

Lomachenko winning a world title at a third weight adds to his standing, against a bigger man who can punch. It doesn't move him up to number 1, but it's a good addition and a good fight. Obviously Garcia would be better.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Strike said:


> To me...it is not a great fight, but yes it adds to his p4p standing, because it would be a third world title at a third weight. When does winning a world title at another weight not add to standing?
> 
> Crawford is the number 1 based pretty much off the number of divisions and belts he has won...it's not off any elite level wins. Gamboa and Postol are his best wins...very good wins, but not special. But winning world titles at two weights, and unifying the division puts him at number 1.
> 
> Lomachenko winning a world title at a third weight adds to his standing, against a bigger man who can punch. It doesn't move him up to number 1, but it's a good addition and a good fight. Obviously Garcia would be better.


Generally speaking, I put less stock in titles than most. I also hold the supposed best fighter in the world to a higher standard than most. When Floyd Mayweather took Victor Ortiz's WBC title in 2011, did it improve his standing from my perspective? No, it didn't. Forget the belt, it was still Victor Ortiz. When Manny Pacquiao chopped down David Diaz for his Lightweight title, did it improve his standing from my perspective? No, it didn't. Forget the belt, it was still David Diaz. I feel the same way here, it's still Jorge Linares. The supposed best fighter in the world should be making extremely easy work of Jorge Linares. Garcia? Crawford? That's a different story.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Generally speaking, I put less stock in titles than most. I also hold the supposed best fighter in the world to a higher standard than most. When Floyd Mayweather took Victor Ortiz's WBC title in 2011, did it improve his standing from my perspective? No, it didn't. Forget the belt, it was still Victor Ortiz. When Manny Pacquiao chopped down David Diaz for his Lightweight title, did it improve his standing from my perspective? No, it didn't. Forget the belt, it was still David Diaz. I feel the same way here, it's still Jorge Linares. The supposed best fighter in the world should be making extremely easy work of Jorge Linares. Garcia? Crawford? That's a different story.


Fair enough mate, that's consistent and reasonable too. Although Linares is a good champion, much better than an Ortiz or Diaz. But overall, the stance you hold is fair.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Crawford has already moved up too high in weight. Probably too big for Loma naturally. You'd have to favor him. 

If Garcia is willing to stay at 140, that's as high as I see Vasyl moving up for that fight (or any fight, really). But, it looks like Mikey has his eyes on the Welterweight division, too. Hopefully no time soon, because a fight with Loma is maybe the best fight to make in the sport right now. It should answer what level of fighter he really is to all of his detractors (in theory, anyway, we all know there will be some excuse afterwards).


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> To me...it is not a great fight, but yes it adds to his p4p standing, because it would be a third world title at a third weight. When does winning a world title at another weight not add to standing?
> 
> Crawford is the number 1 based pretty much off the number of divisions and belts he has won...it's not off any elite level wins. Gamboa and Postol are his best wins...very good wins, but not special. But winning world titles at two weights, and unifying the division puts him at number 1.
> 
> Lomachenko winning a world title at a third weight adds to his standing, against a bigger man who can punch. It doesn't move him up to number 1, but it's a good addition and a good fight. Obviously Garcia would be better.


Crawford is number 1 based on him becoming undisputed


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Generally speaking, I put less stock in titles than most. I also hold the supposed best fighter in the world to a higher standard than most. When Floyd Mayweather took Victor Ortiz's WBC title in 2011, did it improve his standing from my perspective? No, it didn't. Forget the belt, it was still Victor Ortiz. When Manny Pacquiao chopped down David Diaz for his Lightweight title, did it improve his standing from my perspective? No, it didn't. Forget the belt, it was still David Diaz. I feel the same way here, it's still Jorge Linares. The supposed best fighter in the world should be making extremely easy work of Jorge Linares. Garcia? Crawford? That's a different story.


Linares is an odd one, sure, Lomachenko should beat him fairly comfortably, but he'd still be his best win. He ain't a bad fighter by any means, he's not top 10 P4P, but if I extended that to top 15-20 he might make it, he's somewhere between a mere beltholder and true elite P4P level. To be honest, if you go through the P4P list, you won't find that many better wins, so it's not to be sniffed at. Better fight than Mayweather-Ortrees and Pacquiao-Diaz for sure


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Crawford is number 1 based on him becoming undisputed


Based on him picking up titles against fighters who were arbitrarily picked up titles? The fact he won 4 titles matters little, light-welterweight has been an absolute wasteland of late, Postol and Indongo have looked utter dogshit since, they'd not get close to a title in other divisions


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Linares is an odd one, sure, Lomachenko should beat him fairly comfortably, but he'd still be his best win. He ain't a bad fighter by any means, he's not top 10 P4P, but if I extended that to top 15-20 he might make it, he's somewhere between a mere beltholder and true elite P4P level. To be honest, if you go through the P4P list, you won't find that many better wins, so it's not to be sniffed at. Better fight than Mayweather-Ortrees and Pacquiao-Diaz for sure


Pedders is making sure he gives Linares as little credit as possible before the fight, so he doesn't have to concede anything after the fact.

He's his biggest opponent since Salido and the best offensive opponent he's faced since Russell Jr. It's a good test for him. Period.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Based on him picking up titles against fighters who were arbitrarily picked up titles? The fact he won 4 titles matters little, light-welterweight has been an absolute wasteland of late, Postol and Indongo have looked utter dogshit since, they'd not get close to a title in other divisions


Winning all 4 belts is the most significant thing you can do at a weight class. There's a reason nobody has done it since Jermaine Taylor/Bernard Hopkins. People pick up paper titles all the time, but you can't refute undisputed.

Yes the division he did it in wasn't great, but he still deserves credit for it. I prefer that than winning a title in 2 weight classes against paper champions.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Crawford is number 1 based on him becoming undisputed


Yeah, as I mentioned in my post. But the point is that that is still belts based. It's not based off him fighting anyone great.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> Pedders is making sure he gives Linares as little credit as possible before the fight, so he doesn't have to concede anything after the fact.
> 
> He's his biggest opponent since Salido and the best offensive opponent he's faced since Russell Jr. It's a good test for him. Period.


I like @Pedderrs, he's a fun poster, loves to play Devil's Advocate. If there's a prevailing narrative, he just has to disagree with it, he hates having to agree that Loma is a God amongst men :deal


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Winning all 4 belts is the most significant thing you can do at a weight class.


In many ways it is, but in another way fighting the best regardless of belts is. I'd rather Loma fought Garcia for no belt, than fought a lesser fight for a belt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Yeah, as I mentioned in my post. But the point is that that is still belts based. It's not based off him fighting anyone great.


I gotcha and I don't disagree with your overall point. Linares does help Lomachenko's overall standing.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Winning all 4 belts is the most significant thing you can do at a weight class. There's a reason nobody has done it since Jermaine Taylor/Bernard Hopkins. People pick up paper titles all the time, but you can't refute undisputed.
> 
> Yes the division he did it in wasn't great, but he still deserves credit for it. I prefer that than winning a title in 2 weight classes against paper champions.


He does indeed, but he was a clear #1 at the weight after beating Postol. Put it this way, he'd get a lot more credit in my eyes if he went up to welterweight immediately after that and beat a beltholder there, even if he never won an undisputed title. Fuck, even Horn is probably a better fighter P4P than Indongo, and there are a number of fighters who'd beat Horn at welterweight


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Now the winner of the cruiserweight WBSS gets mad props for unifying, that division is lit as fuck!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> In many ways it is, but in another way fighting the best regardless of belts is. I'd rather Loma fought Garcia for no belt, than fought a lesser fight for a belt.


true, but my assumption many times is that with 4 belts in a division. the best fighter will surely have at least 1 of them. That's not always the case of course.

For example at lightwelterweight, Indongo and Postol had the belts there, when Regis Prograis may have been the actual best fighter there besides Crawford.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Now the winner of the cruiserweight WBSS gets mad props for unifying, that division is lit as fuck!


I've seen many call it one of the best divisions in boxing

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/the-cruiserweight-express.284/


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> true, but my assumption many times is that with 4 belts in a division. the best fighter will surely have at least 1 of them. That's not always the case of course.
> 
> For example at lightwelterweight, Indongo and Postol had the belts there, when Regis Prograis may have been the actual best fighter there besides Crawford.


Yeah exactly. It's going to be unlikely that not one of the 4 holders is the best, but it can happen. Indongo is a win that is going to look less and less impressive as time goes on, and when Josh Taylor beats the crap out of Postol...that win is going to lose some shine too.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Strike said:


> Fair enough mate, that's consistent and reasonable too. Although Linares is a good champion, much better than an Ortiz or Diaz. But overall, the stance you hold is fair.


Despite what my good friend @Sweet Pea is saying here, I honestly don't have an ulterior motive. Jorge Linares is an ordinary talent. This has been proven time and time again over the course of the last 5-6 years. An ordinary talent has absolutely no business beating a fighter many already consider to be the most talented fighter that ever lived (Sweet Pea mainly). It's a hopeless mismatch and we should be hoping for better the next time Lomachenko is matched.

Also, Jorge may be a greater champion than Ortiz in terms of defences and consistency, but I actually don't think he's a more formidable fighter overall. Let's not mince our words here, Jorge's Lightweight reign has been very underwhelming. It's not terribly difficult for average talents to hold world titles in today's boxing landscape. With this in mind, I think it's more important than ever to assess the level of competition rather than counting the amount of world titles someone has won. It's secondary, and Jorge Linares is not on Lomachenko's level irrespective of what silly belt he carries around with him.

If you are considered the best fighter in the world - or one of the best - then you should be fighting the highest possible level of competition. I'm not criticising Lomachenko, sometimes the opportunities aren't there, but I'm not going to give him special credit for beating fighters that he should be beating. A lot of posters here will, and I look forward to the hysteria, but I won't be apart of it. I was saying the exact same thing when Garcia was matched with Linares. I said it was a hopeless mismatch and I was not a fan of the matchup. So thereeeeeeee @Sweet Pea :sun


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

:lol:

Fair enough. I actually do find it an intriguing matchup. Linares has achieved more than I thought he would after his early setbacks (if you recall back on ESB I was among those calling him a hypejob when he was coming up), and has carved out a pretty nice run for himself. Can't hate on the guy for that. 

And the things I said remain true. He's taller, longer, naturally heavier, a more powerful puncher, and is the best offensive fighter he's faced any time recently. It's a good test at this point. The fact that he's moving up in weight (for the second time in a dozen fights) to take on probably the #1 guy there at the moment, and it's basically considered a tune up for him speaks for itself. Yeah, it might also say the Lightweight division ain't too strong, but eh. Just enjoy the ride.:thumbsup


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

What Sweet Pea is doing here is purposely talking up Linares' abilities so that after Lomachenko inevitable beats him he can wax lyrical about how 'mazin Loma is. 

amirite? :smoke


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Now the winner of the cruiserweight WBSS gets mad props for unifying, that division is lit as fuck!


The winner of that gets the number 1 spot for me.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> What Sweet Pea is doing here is purposely talking up Linares' abilities so that after Lomachenko inevitable beats him he can wax lyrical about how 'mazin Loma is.
> 
> amirite? :smoke


Nah, we all know what should happen in this fight. Linares' career has genuinely surprised me, though. I thought he was gonna tail off like Mijares, JuanMa or someone of that nature, but he's rebounded nicely. Not saying he's anything more than a solid talent, but he's made the most of it after some pretty big setbacks.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> Nah, we all know what should happen in this fight. Linares' career has genuinely surprised me, though. I thought he was gonna tail off like Mijares, JuanMa or someone of that nature, but he's rebounded nicely. Not saying he's anything more than a solid talent, but he's made the most of it after some pretty big setbacks.


Agreed on all accounts.

But the best fighter of all time (in your opinion) should be beating him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Despite what my good friend @Sweet Pea is saying here, I honestly don't have an ulterior motive. Jorge Linares is an ordinary talent.


To call linares an ordinary talent is grossly underrating linares. Not to say that linares is a great fighter but clearly, Linares is talented.Eubank jr is an ordinary talent.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> To call linares an ordinary talent is grossly underrating linares. Not to say that linares is a great fighter but clearly, Linares is talented.Eubank jr is an ordinary talent.


He's talented but ordinary.

I'm not about to get in to a huge debate about the extent of Linares' abilities though. We can all agree he is out of his depth against Loma.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Agreed on all accounts.
> 
> But the best fighter of all time (in your opinion) should be beating him.


:lol:The guy is a delight to watch, I'll say that.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> :lol:The guy is a delight to watch, I'll say that.


Meh, he's cool I guess. Lacking power though and I'd like to see how he deals with a world class operator. So far we haven't seen it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Linares>>

Speaking of which does know where I can see the full Linares-Gesta/Matthysse-Karim card? Can't find a replay anywhere.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't wait for this fight. Usually we have a trade off between skill and action. This one should have both. 

And adjustments. There should be several by both men. 

A high action chess match.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Strike said:


> Fair enough mate, that's consistent and reasonable too. Although Linares is a good champion, much better than an Ortiz or Diaz. But overall, the stance you hold is fair.


Lomachenko could announce he's fighting GGG and Pedderrs wouldn't be impressed


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Meh, he's cool I guess. Lacking power though and I'd like to see how he deals with a world class operator. So far we haven't seen it.


Russell certainly seems world class. Walters was thought to be world class prior to their fight. Rigo, while a world class operator, was just too small so I don't count that as a world class win, personally.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> Russell certainly seems world class. Walters was thought to be world class prior to their fight. Rigo, while a world class operator, was just too small so I don't count that as a world class win, personally.


How long had Walters been out of the ring again?

Russell was a laughing stock at the time, having fought no live bodies since he turned pro.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> How long had Walters been out of the ring again?
> 
> Russell was a laughing stock at the time, having fought no live bodies since he turned pro.


you're trying too hard


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> you're trying too hard


:dberry


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> How long had Walters been out of the ring again?
> 
> Russell was a laughing stock at the time, having fought no live bodies since he turned pro.


Russel is good. In hindsight, he actually performed pretty well vs Lomachenko. He looked more skilled than Rigondeaux


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Lomachenko could announce he's fighting GGG and Pedderrs wouldn't be impressed


I was impressed with his performance against Russell actually.

I don't see why you guys have to get pissy over this. I'm just not as easily impressed as you are. No big deal.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I was impressed with his performance against Russell actually.
> 
> I don't see why you guys have to get pissy over this. *I'm just not as easily impressed as you are.* No big deal.


:rofl you have to be taking the piss, check your avatar


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> :rofl you have to be taking the piss, check your avatar


:lol: Well...only a little.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

But keeping it 100 boys, I actually think more of Lomachenko than most. I don't think he should be wasting his time fighting the likes of Rigondeux and Linares. I think he's far too good for that.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> How long had Walters been out of the ring again?
> 
> Russell was a laughing stock at the time, having fought no live bodies since he turned pro.


I know (re Walters). Then again, if Mikey came back after that 2 1/2 year layoff of his and faced Loma right off the bat, you'd have said the same thing.

As for Russell, what his record was considered at the time is pretty irrelevant. His abilities have since been proven and his stock (unlike Walters) has only risen after the Loma fight. He's considered the best Featherweight in the world for the most part. If you think he's actually improved leaps and bounds since then, you're welcome to think that. Seems to me the abilities he already had are just more readily accepted by critics now.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet Pea said:


> I know (re Walters). Then again, if Mikey came back after that 2 1/2 year layoff of his and faced Loma right off the bat, you'd have said the same thing.


Pure speculation on your part. Holds no weight.



> As for Russell, what his record was considered at the time is pretty irrelevant. His abilities have since been proven and his stock (unlike Walters) has only risen after the Loma fight. He's considered the best Featherweight in the world for the most part. If you think he's actually improved leaps and bounds since then, you're welcome to think that. Seems to me the abilities he already had are just more readily accepted by critics now.


Proven to be a very good fighter, but not a signature win fitting for you who consider to be the greatest fighter of all time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> But keeping it 100 boys, I actually think more of Lomachenko than most. I don't think he should be wasting his time fighting the likes of Rigondeux and Linares. I think he's far too good for that.


Rigondeaux, yes but Linares is fine. Who else should he be fighting if he's in the ring 3 a year?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Rigondeaux, yes but Linares is fine. Who else should he be fighting if he's in the ring 3 a year?


Let's put it in context.

Lomachenko's last 4 fights --

Rigondeux (inactive, severely undersized)
Miguel Marriaga (coming off a loss)
Jason Sosa
Nicholas Walters (hadn't fought for a year)

And this the resume of a fighter Sweet Pea considers the most skilled fighter of all time and who most say is the best in the world right now.

Are you seeing my point here?


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

You're not gonna get me to bite, Addie.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Let's put it in context.
> 
> Lomachenko's last 4 fights --
> 
> ...


Yeah I see your point, but Linares is fine


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I see your point, but Linares is fine


He is...fine. Exactly.

But now we want him to fight a killer. To prove Sweet Pea's contention that he's the most skilled fighter to ever live. We can't prove that against a dude who was outboxed by Campbell for 4 rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> He is...fine. Exactly.
> 
> But now we want him to fight a killer. To prove Sweet Pea's contention that he's the most skilled fighter to ever live. We can't prove that against a dude who was outboxed by Campbell for 4 rounds.


I'm seeing your point. Anybody calling him the most skilled ever is trippin.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm seeing your point. Anybody calling him the most skilled ever is trippin.


@Sweet Pea might have been high as fuck at the time to be fair.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I've seen many call it one of the best divisions in boxing
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/the-cruiserweight-express.284/


Not sure about that, most exciting? Almost certainly. Deep? Yes! The WBSS was very very open, and actually missed a few guys who could have competed well, although in terms of P4P talents, there are other divisions which are just as good, if not even better


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> How long had Walters been out of the ring again?
> 
> Russell was a laughing stock at the time, having fought no live bodies since he turned pro.


We ain't taking Sugar Ray-Hagler levels of inactivity here! Walters was a good fighter who actually didn't look that bad early, but just got embarrassed by a superior fighter
#levels #ripavicii


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Not sure about that, most exciting? Almost certainly. Deep? Yes! The WBSS was very very open, and actually missed a few guys who could have competed well, although in terms of P4P talents, there are other divisions which are just as good, if not even better


I didn't say I agreed with that comment, but there are guys who would claim that. The winner is in my top 10 p4p most definitely. I don't have my list ready yet however to give them an exact spot.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> How long had Walters been out of the ring again?
> 
> Russell was a laughing stock at the time, having fought no live bodies since he turned pro.


I'm not one to subscribe to the win absorption theory, but Russell showed that he was a good fighter soon after. He was fundamentally the same guy against Gonzalez as against Loma, yet managed to destroy Gonzalez while losing comfortably to Loma


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't say I agreed with that comment, but there are guys who would claim that. The winner is in my top 10 p4p most definitely. I don't have my list ready yet however to give them an exact spot.


Same, long time since I did a P4P list. Would probably have Usyk/Gassiev top 5 come the end of the series. Love the cruiserweights, they can still bang, yet have the mobility of the heavyweights of yesteryear, great to watch


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> But keeping it 100 boys, I actually think more of Lomachenko than most. I don't think he should be wasting his time fighting the likes of Rigondeux and Linares. I think he's far too good for that.


In an ideal world Garcia would fight him. But also one of the other top 130lbers would have but none of them wanted it, Floyd tried to make the Davis fight and Davis don't want it. Linares is a good fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Floyd tried to make the Davis fight and Davis don't want it.


I don't know how all that went down. I don't think anybody is clear on that...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's a complete mismatch, just like Garcia-Linares would have been a complete mismatch.


Nah, Garcia would have had about a 30% chance of beating Linares if he hadn't run off to look ordinary against Broner. I wouldn't call that a mismatch.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Linares lost 4 rounds to Campbell. He's been stopped numerous times. He's one paced and easy to hit. Lomachenko, who many here consider to be a boxing savant, SHOULD be beating him very very easily. And a win does nothing for his p4p credentials.


So moving up to beat the champion in a new weight division does nothing for his p4p status? A guy that Garcia ducked?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Generally speaking, I put less stock in titles than most. I also hold the supposed best fighter in the world to a higher standard than most. When Floyd Mayweather took Victor Ortiz's WBC title in 2011, did it improve his standing from my perspective? No, it didn't. Forget the belt, it was still Victor Ortiz. When Manny Pacquiao chopped down David Diaz for his Lightweight title, did it improve his standing from my perspective? No, it didn't. Forget the belt, it was still David Diaz. I feel the same way here, it's still Jorge Linares. The supposed best fighter in the world should be making extremely easy work of Jorge Linares. Garcia? Crawford? That's a different story.


So if Garcia is one of the best fighters in the world then why are your standards so low for him? He's managed to move through weight divisions without fighting anybody. His record is atrocious, he has called out everybody and fought nobody. Linares would have been his best win by far.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Based on him picking up titles against fighters who were arbitrarily picked up titles? The fact he won 4 titles matters little, light-welterweight has been an absolute wasteland of late, Postol and Indongo have looked utter dogshit since, they'd not get close to a title in other divisions


Yeah I'm finding it really hard to see the argument for Crawford. His best win against Gamboa was against a tiny guy in comparison, who seriously rocked him and outboxed him early on. If Rigo rocked Lomachenko and won early rounds before being stopped then there would be question marks. The size difference in both fights was similar.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Nah, Garcia would have had about a 30% chance of beating Linares if he hadn't run off to look ordinary against Broner. I wouldn't call that a mismatch.


:lol: Brah,


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I was impressed with his performance against Russell actually.
> 
> I don't see why you guys have to get pissy over this. I'm just not as easily impressed as you are. No big deal.


Yet is impressed with Garcia, who doesn't even have one arguably impressive win.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol: Brah,


I'm serious. Garcia would likely lose to Campbell as well.The guy is b grade, I think he knows it and that's why he still hasn't fought anybody. I think that's why he talks about fights instead of taking them. He has shown in fights that he is b grade, Martinez dropped him ffs. What's mind boggling is you posting about Lomachenko's record when it is ten times more impressive than Garcia's. Garcia is still talked at as potential, we have nothing to look at. I'd be shocked if Garcia could've beaten Russell or Walters.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Tickets are selling poorly, according to some sources.

Vasya has been asked to promote the fight.

Do the Klitschko - attract the Ukrainian fan base, advertise, give interviews, hype events, be media-friendly.

Loma’s answer: “I’m better then Klitschko”.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Walters, once hyped fighter did not even want to be in there


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lomachenko, Win or Lose, Has 10 Days To Decide on WBO Belt

btw, damn this fight rolled up quickly. Loma needs some marketing power


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Nah, Garcia would have had about a 30% chance of beating Linares if he hadn't run off to look ordinary against Broner. I wouldn't call that a mismatch.


You think Garcia looked ordinary vs Broner?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> You think Garcia looked ordinary vs Broner?


Yeah I did, every time Broner decided to throw some punches Mikey looked ordinary.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah I did, every time Broner decided to throw some punches Mikey looked ordinary.


I felt the same. Broner landed almost whenever he wanted. Unfortunately he doesn't like to throw.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

haven't seen much Linares can't really v0te 0n this 0ne, lets just h0pe he g0t the balls t0 g0 12, im really sick 0f early st0ppages,,,,


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I felt the same. Broner landed almost whenever he wanted. Unfortunately he doesn't like to throw.


This is not a fact. This is, actually, not true at all.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> This is not a fact. This is, actually, not true at all.


What? That Broner doesnt like throwing?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> What? That Broner doesnt like throwing?


That Broner hit Mikey every time he threw.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> That Broner hit Mikey every time he threw.


He got in on him almost every time he chose to. Garcia's defense is very basic


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He got in on him almost every time he chose to. Garcia's defense is very basic


9-3.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> 9-3.


Ok?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Ok?


Well, Broner was dominated? So it's a bit daft to say he hit Mikey every time he threw.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Well, Broner was dominated? So it's a bit daft to say he hit Mikey every time he threw.


It's a bit daft to not recognize Broner doesn't throw.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> It's a bit daft to not recognize Broner doesn't throw.


Because if he had he'd have been starched probably.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Did Linares always have those acne scars? (J/K)

Lomachenko doesn't look like he cut any weight. Looks real healthy. I've not seen any of his recent fight night weights, but the last one I saw said he comes in like 138 lbs.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Well, Broner was dominated? So it's a bit daft to say he hit Mikey every time he threw.


He could have lost every round and still landed every time he threw.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> This is not a fact. This is, actually, not true at all.


It was an illusion..


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Did Linares always have those acne scars? (J/K)
> 
> Lomachenko doesn't look like he cut any weight. Looks real healthy. I've not seen any of his recent fight night weights, but the last one I saw said he comes in like 138 lbs.


I think Lomachenko looks skinny and not as muscular, I didn't expect that. Perhaps he's put the extra weight on his lower body and cut down.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Because if he had he'd have been starched probably.


Yeah Maidana couldn't get it done against nightclub Broner, but Garcia could :lol:


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Never seen Linares' fight night weight. Commentators say he'll rehydrate 15 lbs.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Linares is a real big guy


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

turbotime said:


> What? That Broner doesnt like throwing?


he likes throwing


he dont like getting countered though :yep


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Will be an amazing fight tomorrow. 
Jorge Linares has a lot of experience and even when whopped and cut he doesn't just give up. I think Lomachenko will begin to catch him after the 4-5th round and it will be down hill for Linares after that, but no before Loma is backed up a few times and maybe possibly cut himself early on. 
Can't wait. They both look healthy, thin, but healthy for tomorrow night.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

2-1 Lomachenko.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Quality fight. Linares really asked questions of Loma but fair play to Loma he came through some adversity and finished with a beautiful shot. It's ridiculous what he's achieved in 12 fights. Mikey Garcia v Loma would be insanity.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> This is a hell of a fight. The two best combination punchers in the sport. I wouldn't be surprised to see Lomachenko go down in this fight, he is now putting himself at a physical disadvantage against a guy with serious skills.
> I know that Mikey Garcia is a step down for both guys after this fight.


It's like I'm psychic and shit.


----------

